# 2005 K2 Cinch and Ride Contraband



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice Hybrid! What board is that?


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*161 Ride Timesless*

I think it is a 2005 Ride timeless, each size had a different picture. I probably should have gotten the 159 but I liked the 161 graphics.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

My timeless got stolen from me. I LOVED that board. I had an off white 164. SOOOOOOOO nice.


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive got the ride timeless 161 shown above. I hadnt ridden it for about 5 years but took it with me this year and fell in love with it again. we had some powder days and this thing was spectacular. Ialso a ride TMS concepct which is a bit more forgiving.


----------

